# Can my cars paintwork be saved?



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Just joined this fantastic site, and hoping I can get some help with a car I have aquired.

It's only done 38k miles but the paintwork is the worst I have ever seen on a car.

If anyone could look at these pictures and let me know if the car is beyond help, or if not, what I need to do to bring her back.

Anything Meguirs based would be best for me as I have a friend who has a Meguirs account and thus I can get stuff for cost price.































































































































Even the headlights need some work as I assume the last owner stuck some Euro light converter stickers on them.



















Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Heck, if you live near Bognor Regis you could even come round and practise on my car for free beers if you like ! :lol:

So whats the verdict everyone?

Paul


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Firstly can you tell us what car it is so we can give better advice?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

What is it? Cougar?

Most/All that should polish out.


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

Ford Couger! would recognise those rear clusters anywhere


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Ford Cougar


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2007)

Gandi said:


> Ford Couger! would recognise those rear clusters anywhere


Damn, beat me by a minute lol


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

I'd ask your mate to get you a meguairs g220 and the polish number #80 and #83 both from megs as well


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

yes it can be saved !!


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

Fantastic !

These have to be the quickest replies ever to a thread on a forum :lol:

The car is indeed a Cougar.
I took it in part exchange (with a wodge of cash) for my previous Cougar. See below.










So use his G220 machine with #80 and #83 then?

What order should I do things? Do I need to clay bar first (after a dam good power wash / bucket and sponge) ??


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Wash
Clay
Wash
Dry
Polish 83
Polish 80
Your choice of end product 

There are loads of guides on here mate get yourself a cuppa and prepare for a long night. :thumb:


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

wouldnt use a sponge mate. good quality was mit. i bought a meguiars one after years of using sponges and not realising i was probably causing more scratches. megs gold class shampoo is good too


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

A friend with a megs account, I just wouldn't be able stop myself.
Wash process 2 buckets with lambswool wash mitt and Shampoo plus or hyperwash miles better value than gold class.

I would clay the car before putting pad to paint, I have only used megs clay from the smooth surface and quick clay kits. You could get last touch for lube and a final spritz after wax. you may also find that the car could have tar blobs on it especally lower parts and behind the wheels clay may remove them but tar remover may be needed.

Polish with a G220 megs polishing pad and #83 check out Dave KG's guide for the machine polishing guide
then refine with #80

That will give you a wax ready surface or you could use a paint clenser as anothr step then either wax or you could also put on a coat of megs #7 for that extra bling on a black car. It can be applied with the G220 and a finishing pad.

Then take your pick of wax, there are loads to choose from see what people say on here take their advise depending on the finish you want. I have only used few different waxes megs step 3, megs NXT 1, supernatural and dodo banana armour. step 3 was poor it did shine but no durability, NXT nice finish and durability was a few washes (3 weeks) before it started to drop off. supernatural produced a nice finish but I only applied a single coat and didnt really give it long enough for a durability test, I curently have 2 coats of dodo banana armour on there and it looks awesome no idea on durability yet as its only been on there since last weekend.

For the headlight glue then a glue and tar remover should shift that autoglym Intensive tar remover or you could get some tardis from autosmart.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

That car is what I call a Freddie Kruger. 

Its a Nightmare on all streets.

Looks like you'll rescue it. Sleep well.


----------



## Wol (Mar 31, 2008)

that car is like a detailers wet dream man.

so easy to improve that you can make a massive difference and take some real pride in the thought of bringing it back to life. gl hf :thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

2 bucket wash ( grit gaurds a must ) no sponges a good quality mitt and some good suds such as ***** or dodo.
clay bar with lube ( megs will do )
wash again!!!
i always use a synthetic chamois and a towel like the megs water magnet this gives a great streak free finish and really helps with the paint prep.
sealey do a decent range of machine polishers which run upto 3200rpm+ but if your not greatly used to a mop then a megs machine will do the job.
i tend to use 3m's range of polishing goods, perfect it worked in well at a moderate speed followed by a nice smooth slow buff with finnesse it.
after removing all left over reidue to really make the paint pop hand apply a good cote of ***** carbon wax or dodo juice rainforest rub, leave to set for 30-40mins then a quick detailer spray and dry with a micro fibre towel then another cote.
to finish it off nicely work it in well with a lambswool bonnet and finish with a micro fibre cloth again.
p.s i did a black cougar worse than this and the end result was a gob smacked client!
monza car care can help with majority of these items.


----------

